# Getting more tips



## OCX DRIVER (Jun 9, 2014)

I've been telling my passengers that uber drivers are going on strike on the 22nd. Of course they ask why and I tell them the truth about lower rates and higher commissions taken out on each ride and how we don't have a tip button like lyft 

Simple to the point and my rating is still high and been getting more $5 dollar tips every day.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah, I absolutely have to start doing more to get tips. I get killed every time I try to drive outside Fri/Sat night.


----------

